# Old Cape Vape liquids



## RuanEras (5/1/17)

Hey there

My friend borrowed me his kangertech kbox mini to use and I had some Cape Vape liquid that was lying around from when I had the pen like vapes. Do you think it will still be fine to use?


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

Hi @RuanEras 

I dont know those liquids but if it was for your pen device it might be too strong for a device with more power. 

You could dilute it with some plain VG to weaken it if its too strong

What is the strength of that liquid? 
And perhaps share a photo of it and it will be easier to advise


----------



## RuanEras (5/1/17)

It has no nicotine if that is what you mean by strength. Currently have unknown 12mg liquid in the tank and it is waaaay too strong. The capevape liquid is very runny. The bottles used to look like this


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

You could try the zero mg liquid but I never heard of it. 
How old is it?
If its too runny you may get a bit more leaks


----------



## RuanEras (5/1/17)

They are about 2 years old. They were nice flavours but see that capevape is no longer in business.


----------



## Andre (5/1/17)

Runny - probably high in PG, which should not be a problem unless you are sensitive to PG. And, as @Silver said, easier to leak. 

If it was stored in a coolish, dark place it should be fine to vape if it smells and tastes fine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RuanEras (5/1/17)

Just looked runny. Has same texture than whats in the tank. Will try and see what happens


----------

